# Recommended PCI wireless card



## parrot (Feb 18, 2010)

Hello! Is there a wireless card (or even a chipset), that is most recommended with Free BSD *8.0* (or PC BSD *8.0 RC2*).

I have already found the appropriate section of the hardware notes (http://www.freebsd.org/releases/8.0R/hardware.html#WLAN), but this is quite a long list, and no specific reviews are available. 
I'm thus interested whether somebody has experience with WPA (or WPA-2) capable PCI wireless adapters working out of the box on Free BSD.


Currently, I have a Edimax EW-7128g (Ralink chipset), which did not work for me: from its normal position it could not detect any wireless networks at all; placing it close to my AP (a few cm distance), it could see the wireless network but could not connect to it (even after temporarely disabling WPA).
Now to tell the truth, I suspect that this is a hardware issue, since it cannot find any wireless networks also under Windows. HOWEVER: under Windows, when I tried moving it very near to my access point, it could not only detect the access point but also connect to it. So it still might be that my card is not fully supported under FreeBSD.

I have lost much time in experimenting, now I'd rather prefer buying a new adapter that is sure fully supported, so that I could actually get back to do some productive work


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Feb 19, 2010)

Strange, upon much investigation I got a
edimax ew-7318usg which unexpectedly (much
errors leading upto it, wpa_ etc ) works flawlessly.
(I'm using _8 stable , on that box).
Cannot readily supply the configuration, it may
depend on your access point.  Is the latter not
very powerful, maybe...
Check the picture of the one I mentioned, note it
has an antenna...


----------



## lme@ (Feb 19, 2010)

I am very happy with my Atheros-based Allnet PCI card. I can't access it now, so I can't tell you the excact name of it.


----------



## parrot (Feb 23, 2010)

Hello, thanks for posting 
For now, I have bought a cheap TP-Link TL-WN321G USB adapter, and it kind of works: it can connect to my AP, but after some traffic (maybe half an hour or an hour), it disconnects. Of course, it could be that I have not configured something correctly...


----------



## bschmidt (Feb 23, 2010)

parrot said:
			
		

> Hello, thanks for posting
> For now, I have bought a cheap TP-Link TL-WN321G USB adapter, and it kind of works: it can connect to my AP, but after some traffic (maybe half an hour or an hour), it disconnects. Of course, it could be that I have not configured something correctly...



This card is used with the rum(4) driver isn't it? Are you using TKIP for encryption by any chance?


----------

